# Maple River



## BigDan (Apr 10, 2003)

I am going to be spending the first week of August in the Levering area. The closest river to fish is the Maple. I have had some success west of Pelston behind the airport but I would really like to try it east of Pelston beyond the Dam Site Inn. Does anyone know of a access point in that area. And if you think I'm wasting my time I would like some suggestions for that area.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

You could try the Carp river, it is north of Levering near wilderness point. The DNR site will help where they stock trout. They also stock them in the Bear river in Petoskey, I am not sure what access points. They don't stock the Maple at all. I have fished the Maple down stream from the dam, not much luck. I caught a pike on a small Mepps. There is a path that follows the river about 100 yrds. Tried the fly rod and landed a couple of small browns, the river is low and not much room for casting. Be careful behind the airport, a bear was seen last week.


----------



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

I think you will find the Maple a little too warm in August for serious trout fishing, although the area you are talking about is nice looking water.

Personally, I would give the Bear a shot. 

If you really want to fish the Maple, I would try further upstream around Robinson road and above. I've always had better luck in this area. There is parking for a few cars around the Robinson road bridge but be careful you don't get stuck if you aren't in a 4 wheel drive vehicle.

Good luck.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I fished the maple 2x in the last two weeks. If you're after creek chubs, you'll be all set. Otherwise, I'd take rangerMan's advice and look for colder water. I didn't have a thermometer with me, but to the touch it didn't feel exceptionally cold like good trout water should. 
fishinDon


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't know what stretch you guys are fishing, but the Maple is one of the coldest streams around up there or anywhere to be exact. At least where we fish. Even downstream from the impoundment it stays cold enough where it almost hurts to wade wet. Where the heck are you guys fishing the mouth?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I fished the Maple and a tributary of the Bear this week. The Maple was about 72 degrees in one spot, and in the upper 60s in another. We had no luck, except for abundant mosquitoes and poison ivy. Ran into some guys fly fishing and they said were we were was decent brookie water, but we couldn't get them to bite. Water was slowish current, but nicely tannin stained, and nice overhanging brush. I was a little nervous about getting stuck with 2WD, the roads are very sandy and loose.

The trib of the Bear was about 63 degrees, so we had some hope. Caught chubs at a road crossing, then headed upstream. Got a few nibbles but couldn't tell if it was trout or chubs. Lots of snags and shallow water made for tough fishing. But it was a nice walk through some pretty birch and cedar swamp. Again, the 2 tracks were very sandy, and I am amazed we didn't get stuck. We drove up one "seasonal road" in Charlevoix County, to the top of a hill. Driving down the other side was almost vertical and pure sand; if we had chosen the steeper route first, we would have gotten stuck for sure. My rear axle was power hopping the whole time during the hill climb!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I agree with a previous poster - which Maple River were you fishing, where it was 72*? The Maple River that flows through Pellston is a small spring-fed stream that stays very cold all Summer. It supports small Trout and Chubs. Most of it flows through private land, but it is a wadeable river in some stretches.
I cannot imagine this river getting 72*


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Fishndude, 

We were west of the Emmet County Airport where I measured water temp of 72. Further downstream we ran into a couple guys who know the water, when I told him the temp he was not surprised. However in the downstream stretch, the water was in the upper 60s as I mentioned.


----------

